# HD Baseball Games Missing from DISH Carriage?



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey I just turned to SNY as I do everynight at this time and I thought it was odd when my 722 tuned into SNY SD instead of SNY HD, so I hit channel up and got the "check back when your team..." message. So I checked the guide and every upcoming game is only available on SNY and not on SNY HD.

This is very strange, as I've watched every game for the last 2 seasons on SNY HD. 

Anyone else noticed this or have any ideas as to what is going on?

Thanks.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Being in Virginia, how are you getting SNY games? Shouldn't the Mets be blacked out?


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not in VA any more. I live on Long Island now. Just haven't changed my profile yet. Doing that now though.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Ah. Sorry about that. May be due to all the playoff games, some HD feeds are not being sent due to bandwidth limits.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah possible I guess, but weird thing is every weekday/night game this year has been broadcast in HD and now not a single one as far ahead as the guide goes.

I called Dish, but CSR was absolutely useless and kept telling me about future Marlins games I could watch on Florida channels even though I kept repeating "I can't get florida networks, only New York" so then his response was "What about chicago can you get that, because the Marlins will be playing the Cubs next week in HD."

Anyways, just awfly strange that they would all disappear in the midle of a series.


----------



## BEETULZ (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm also from Long Island and have no HD on SN tonight. I also have Cablevision so I'm watching it in HD there. Nice job Dish!
I made an earlier post regarding the apparent additional compression that Dish was applying to SNY this season (and maybe all RSN's???) - anyone else notice that? I sent a message to SNY about it, too, but have not received a reply.

John


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

John, I haven't really noticed any pq changes since last year. But I've never thought SNY had the cleanest HD around, not too bad though. 

It was a lot better than what we got now


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

The game is in HD on DirecTV.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> The game is in HD on DirecTV.


Yes I'm sure it is. As is everything it appears (at least when it comes to sports).

Hey completely different topic but kinda funny I think - my friend from VA brought this up earlier. At the O's games behind home plate they have a big Dish Network Ad. You see it on every pitch while it is up. Kinda ironic since Dish is the only provider to not offer MASN HD (the O's RSN).


----------



## BEETULZ (Apr 16, 2009)

No SNY HD tonight (12 May). How does Dish add new HD but then not have enough bandwidth to keep their HD RSN's on the air?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Next HD game is on Friday.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

BEETULZ said:


> No SNY HD tonight (12 May). How does Dish add new HD but then not have enough bandwidth to keep their HD RSN's on the air?


yeah I was pretty  earlier when I had to watch the game in SD as well.

I meant to update this thread a couple weeks ago to say that everything was back to normal and it was only that one day, but I forgot to post.
But now with tonight and tomorrow also being in SD I'm really not sure whats going on anymore.



coldsteel said:


> Ah. Sorry about that. May be due to all the playoff games, some HD feeds are not being sent due to bandwidth limits.


I think you may have been right because there were a number of playoff games (not that I could watch the Rangers in HD when they were still in it cause we don't get MSG HD, but that's another story) tonight and are tomorrow as well. 
So lets hope that once the playoffs are over they will stop screwing with our RSNs.
SNY SD is almost unwatchable on a 57" rear projection that you sit too close to


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

garys said:


> Next HD game is on Friday.


ALL Mets games are broadcast in HD via SNY, and WPIX for that matter. I seriously doubt that Dish is not going to broadcast the HD version three consecutive days to the biggest TV market in the country. If they do, they're begging to lose even more subs to D*. Tomorrow's game (Weds) is an afternoon game with only one other game going on at the same time. What excuse could Dish possibly have for not broadcasting the HD version?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

SNY had HD game on right now, Mets are playing an afternoon game. Rsn replays are never broadcast in HD.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

bruin95 said:


> ALL Mets games are broadcast in HD via SNY, and WPIX for that matter. I seriously doubt that Dish is not going to broadcast the HD version three consecutive days to the biggest TV market in the country. If they do, they're begging to lose even more subs to D*. Tomorrow's game (Weds) is an afternoon game with only one other game going on at the same time. What excuse could Dish possibly have for not broadcasting the HD version?


You are right it was only Tues. that was not in HD on E*. The rest of the week appears to be in HD.
But you say you seriously doubt that Dish would not broadcast HD to the biggest TV market in the country?
Then why are the Mets the only team that can be watched in HD on Dish.
No Yankees, No Rangers, No Devils, No Islanders, No Knicks
The only professional team I can see in HD on Dish is the Mets, which works out for me cause I'm a Mets fan, but Dish sure doesn't appear to be to concerned the "The biggest TV market in the country" when it comes to sports.
(I'm not including football because all games are broadcast on locals or national sports networks)


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

mcss1985 said:


> You are right it was only Tues. that was not in HD on E*. The rest of the week appears to be in HD.
> But you say you seriously doubt that Dish would not broadcast HD to the biggest TV market in the country?
> Then why are the Mets the only team that can be watched in HD on Dish.
> No Yankees, No Rangers, No Devils, No Islanders, No Knicks
> ...


SNY-HD is available on Dish, therefore you would expect Dish to make ALL HD games available for the biggest market in the country. Obviously, they do not. Big mistake that will come back to bite them in the butt in the future. The other HD RSN's are not available because of contract disputes and greed. You can blame both parties for that. It's no big secret that if sports is a major priority, Dish Network is not for you.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

BEETULZ said:


> I'm also from Long Island and have no HD on SN tonight. I also have Cablevision so I'm watching it in HD there. Nice job Dish!
> I made an earlier post regarding the apparent additional compression that Dish was applying to SNY this season (and maybe all RSN's???) - anyone else notice that? I sent a message to SNY about it, too, but have not received a reply.
> 
> John


Have you notice the PQ on SNY on Cablevision when the Yankees are on Yes?
Most of the time I would say Cablevision has a band with problem and they take it out on the Mets.:eek2:


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Anybody have any idea what the "(JIP)" means next to some games on some HD RSNs? I noticed this a couple weeks ago and its only on a few games hear and there. Haven't been able to find any rhyme or reason for it yet.

I just ignored it as it didn't seem to effect anything, until now. The Mets game tonight on SNYHY has the "(JIP)" next to it and it is not being shown.

Don't know if the "(JIP)" has anything to do with that or not, because I have seen that before and everything was normal. So it may be a completely seperate thing.

Its probably something blatenely obvious that I'm going to feel really stupid when you tell me what it stands for


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Joined In Progress. It probably means that as soon as another game is over, Dish will use the space to start showing the Mets game.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

lol I knew I would feel stupid
makes a lot of sense when you know what it stands for


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok I went to search themes for baseball games last night to see if the Mets were showing on any channels that I get. The only game available was a Red Sox game on NESN. So I clicked on it thinking I could get updates on the Mets. It was the SD. So I hit guide and the HD said JIP. I've never seen this before. Is it new?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

garys said:


> Joined In Progress. It probably means that as soon as another game is over, Dish will use the space to start showing the Mets game.


"JIP" you are getting gypped out of part of the game 
JIP could be caused by a lack of transponder space to carry live overlapping games in HD.

BTW: It's not just the Mets that have missing HD games. Several Cleveland Indians games have not shown up in HD from STO, while STO was in HD for other carriers. In this case the blame is with E* if you get no HD for a game.

OTOH This also happened to a regular season Cavs game on FS Ohio, only in that case it was FS Ohio's fault. Another NBA game on an different FS RSN ran into overtime, tying up the transponder that FS Ohio was to use for the Cavs game. On E* they actually showed the end of the out of market OT game, while the SD feed had the beginning of the Cavs game. This game was also shown on local tv WUAB, which is HD OTA only, SD on E*. They too did not have the beginning of the game in HD until the transponder snafu was fixed.


----------



## MPH711 (Jun 1, 2005)

Here in Chicago it's the Cubs vs. Pittsburgh from Wrigley Field. Channel 429 SD has the game but 429 HD has nothing...just the slide saying to check back to see your favorite local team. The other night it said the game would be joined in progress (even though nothing was on the HD channel)...they joined the game about the 5th inning. What's with Dish?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

May not be Dish, may be Comcast Chicago.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> May not be Dish, may be Comcast Chicago.


Theres more to that JIP story. Dish was running Tampa Bay-Florida on 429, a total screw up. I did the chat thing with a CSR and they eventually put up the old slide then jipped the Cubs, but,it didn't look like HD on 429 HD.


----------



## BEETULZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Here in New York when Dish isn't carrying the Mets in HD on SNY (or they join the game in progess), local cable always has it in HD. It's Dish's fault. To many HD sporting events, not enough room. Poor job on Dish's part.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Is SNY-HD on a spot beam? A friend of mine moved here and kept his NY address to see his Mets, and SNY only comes in SD.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

newsman said:


> Is SNY-HD on a spot beam? A friend of mine moved here and kept his NY address to see his Mets, and SNY only comes in SD.


It's CONUS, just like all the other RSN's. You need to be pointed to 61.5 to be able to receive it.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

In Chicago Comcast decides what they'll broadcast in HD. Ch 429 HD often has nothing on it. That has nothing to do with Dish.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

BillJ said:



> In Chicago Comcast decides what they'll broadcast in HD. Ch 429 HD often has nothing on it. That has nothing to do with Dish.


Well according to the mlb/cubs all games this year are in HD. So it is definitely Dish electing not to show the HD feed, due to bandwith issues.

*"The Chicago Cubs today announced their regular season television broadcast schedule. For the second year in a row, all 162 games will be available in high-definition in the Chicago area."*

http://chicago.cubs.mlb.com/news/pr...ent_id=3835378&vkey=pr_chc&fext=.jsp&c_id=chc


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

BillJ said:


> In Chicago Comcast decides what they'll broadcast in HD. Ch 429 HD often has nothing on it. That has nothing to do with Dish.


Last nights game WAS in HD on CSN Chicago, just not in HD on Dish, it has everything to do with Dish.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

bruin95 said:


> It's CONUS, just like all the other RSN's. You need to be pointed to 61.5 to be able to receive it.


Ahh.. that's why. I'll tell him to get a dish to point to 61.5.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Not when Comcast denies the feed to try to one-up Dish and DirecTV...


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

This is my second full season of DISH HD and their is times when games are in HD from FS WI that DISH does not pass them on; several last season and 4 so far this season. I was given an email addy for a person at FSN-N to let her know each time that happens so they can use it for use for negotiations for next season. Frosts my butt when I sit down for a game, expecting HD, only to find out otherwise!

Here is what Kate Schroeder, from FSN-N told me: "_You'd need to check with your provider as to what games they are clearing. As I've mentioned to you previously, we produce and distribute all the games, DISH decides which ones to clear. Cable and U-verse clear all the games all the time. THX"
_


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Not when Comcast denies the feed to try to one-up Dish and DirecTV...


Comcast doesn't deny the feed to anyone. Directv, RCN and ATT have shown every game in HD this season.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hoophead said:


> This is my second full season of DISH HD and their is times when games are in HD from FS WI that DISH does not pass them on; several last season and 4 so far this season. I was given an email addy for a person at FSN-N to let her know each time that happens so they can use it for use for negotiations for next season. Frosts my butt when I sit down for a game, expecting HD, only to find out otherwise!


Hey, that's a great idea - I think I'll start sending both E* and FSN Ohio a complaint everytime the HD feed for the Reds isn't shown on E*.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Add the Cleveland Indians on STO/431 to the list of missed HD games. 

Evidently E* has a limited number of HD transponders available for sports and is using smoke & mirrors to hide this probable situation. Drop a game here, JIP a game there and hope nobody notices. All the while the RSN's are running promos stating "every game is in HD". Then the viewers get Pi$$ed off at the RSN's when it's not the RSN but E* that is at fault.

I came to this conclusion when an HD game ended and the screen flipped back to to the "check back" screen. If you are watching on a DVR, try to rewind back into the game. If you are quick you can, but if you wait for more than a minute the 1-hour buffer, while still shown as full, will no longer rewind back into the game. This tells me they actually flip the channel you are tuned to to another transponder.

This is totally unacceptable! The broadcasters are sending the HD feed to E* but E* is selectively dropping games when too many are scheduled at the same time.

Imagine what would have happened if E* actually got MLB Extra Innings this season. There would have been a lot of pi$$ed off HD subs.

This would be a good subject to bring up on the next Charlie Chat or Tech Chat.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

No Atlanta Braves in HD on 5/29. The lead-in stated "this game is brought to you in high definition on SportSouth". Wrong! This has happened too many times to mention. At the beginning of the season, they were advertising all but three or four games would be in HD. I swear there have been at least 10 that have not. I checked my HD channel several times during the game and got the "Check back often........" message. Seems like this is happening a lot on the RSN's.


----------

